# Tame Colisa fasciata



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Guy guess wut, in my other tank(wich i do not have P in lol)
i got a real tame Colisa fasciata
very nice lil fishy.
Will eat out of my hand and will even let me stroke him a bit with my finger ins the water
hehe
funny how some fishes develop an attachment to ppl
at times wehn ive been hunting other fish in that tank with the net, he has several times almost been caught by accident LMAO
got in the way lol, while all other fishes just dart off.
might put up a pic soon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

glad to hear you like your little buddy, any chance you can post a pic, don't no what it is


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been confused while finding these links as I have owned this fish before - it was sold to me as a thick lipped gourami, were it says here it is a giant gourami.
I have always thought that the Giant gourami is _Osphronemus goramy_









_Colisa fasciata_

heres a handy _Colisa fasciata_ link
heres another handy _Colisa fasciata_ link









_Osphronemus goramy_

a handy _Osphronemus goramy_ link
another handy _Osphronemus goramy_ link
heres another handy _Osphronemus goramy_ link
heres yet another handy _Osphronemus goramy_ link


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok heres the pic of my lil fishy








he's the one ad my finger


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats cool!!! Any fish you can tame by feeding it with your hand is a badass!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Dig the hish in the background, aint as tame but it is very pretty


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no more comments? lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hey i like those guys, thanks innes







nice pic markosaur he has cool colours







how much do those fishys sell for $$$$$$


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well hard to say, i live in sweden and i think i payed 29 SEK for my cheapest one.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Now here's my lil Trichogaster trichopterus








male, mating ready too lol, but my female gold variant aint to eager in mating, and also i got other fishes so they might not want to mate with so mant other fishes around


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Look! LOOK! lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pixs


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> well hard to say, i live in sweden and i think i payed 29 SEK for my cheapest one.


 don't you guys use Euros?

and nice gouramies


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

thanks









and no we dont use euro currency in sweden, but it think 1 euro is 8 SEK


----------

